
The Enemy within: A New Pattern of Antibiotic Resistance - miraj
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=the-enemy-within&print=true
======
melling
The New Delhi "bug." Kind of funny because my girlfriend and I both got sick
in Mumbai. I told her we got the Mumbai virus. Two months later and we still
have a cough, even after antibiotics.

The real problem is anyone can buy antibiotics in India. Just go to a pharmacy
and tell them what you want.

Don't want to discourage anyone from going to India. It was a great trip. See
the Taj, stay at the Lake Palace,... Stay at all the palaces, if you can
afford it.

